# Cold Process Liquid Soap Recipe?



## donniej

I've looked high and low but can't seem to find any CP recipes for liquid soap.  My problem is that my mixing tank probably won't be able to mix the soap once it's become paste, so hot process will be difficult.  Clarity isn't really a concern, and I don't want to use alcohol.  

Please let me know if you have any ideas.  Thank you.


----------



## Guest

Hi , Do you have a copy of the soapmakers companion ? There are some recipes in there I think for  what you are looking for no alcohol but you have to heat to 180 . So maybe not what you are looking for .If you don't have the book pm me. You are very inventive though I would bet you could find a way to make it work.

Kitn


----------



## donniej

I'll order a copy of the companion.  I bought Failor's book, but it's entirely hot process  :cry: 

Thank you!


----------



## Bigmoose

I have seen cold process liquid soap recipes before, I am sorry but I can't remember where.  All I remember is let them sit at least 3 weeks to let the lye do its job.  Faliors book is a good one.  I make lots of clear liquid soaps and never use any alcohol.  I switched to using a crockpot a few months ago and love it.  I will not go back to cooking on the stove again.  I just take the lid off and stir often.

Bruce


----------



## gekko62

Here you go...hope that helps

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5223

It's for liquid cp laundry soap.Have yet to try it,but has to be better than going thru liquid soap rigmarole just to bung it in the washingmachine!
Probably have the snotty consistency but don't think my WM will give a hoot...


----------



## donniej

Great find... thank you!


----------



## madpiano

> I have seen cold process liquid soap recipes before, I am sorry but I can't remember where. All I remember is let them sit at least 3 weeks to let the lye do its job. Faliors book is a good one. I make lots of clear liquid soaps and never use any alcohol. I switched to using a crockpot a few months ago and love it. I will not go back to cooking on the stove again. I just take the lid off and stir often.



Yay, you just answered my question. I have the Failor book and I have a crocvk pot, but no double boiler and was wondering if I could use the crock pot instead. So, here we come, liquid soap in the slow cooker.


----------



## Guest

I made liquid soap recipe #2 in the soapmakers companion , added a small amount of borax and it is clearing up .It is fantastic hand soap , I changed up the recipe so it wasn't mostly CO.I used CO,PKO, OO and castor and it worked very well.

Kitn


----------



## lovethyscent

gekko62 said:
			
		

> Here you go...hope that helps
> 
> http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5223
> 
> It's for liquid cp laundry soap.Have yet to try it,but has to be better than going thru liquid soap rigmarole just to bung it in the washingmachine!
> Probably have the snotty consistency but don't think my WM will give a hoot...



This is a great recipe mine is just about ready I used shortening and pko and it looks great. No snotty consistency at all this is very different than shredding the soap etc. It's very easy to do


----------



## gekko62

lovethyscent said:
			
		

> gekko62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go...hope that helps
> 
> http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5223
> 
> It's for liquid cp laundry soap.Have yet to try it,but has to be better than going thru liquid soap rigmarole just to bung it in the washingmachine!
> Probably have the snotty consistency but don't think my WM will give a hoot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great recipe mine is just about ready I used shortening and pko and it looks great. No snotty consistency at all this is very different than shredding the soap etc. It's very easy to do
Click to expand...


Thats great to hear 

My liquid KOH laundry soap turned out really nicely,considering it was my 1st,& I haven't read Failor(!!)but it is rather a drama,& perhaps the effort's better spent when it's for B&B products....good to know theres a decent alternative for the laundry


----------



## lovethyscent

Wait I'm sorry I meant I used all shortening lol. I was talking about my laundry bars that had shortening & pko. My laundry liquid soap is like a gravy consistency so it's really nice. I didn't have quite enough orange oil for it so I'm waiting on more then I'll test it. What did you use for your laundry soap using koh all coconut?


----------



## madpiano

Kitn said:
			
		

> I made liquid soap recipe #2 in the soapmakers companion , added a small amount of borax and it is clearing up .It is fantastic hand soap , I changed up the recipe so it wasn't mostly CO.I used CO,PKO, OO and castor and it worked very well.
> 
> Kitn



Heya

I don't have the soapmakers companion. would you mind sending me that one recipe ? 

Cheers
Sabine


----------



## donniej

You made me do it Kitn... I just ordered Soapmakers Companion   

For anyone else thinking about getting it, it was $16.88 including 3 day shipping from Amazon.


----------



## gekko62

lovethyscent said:
			
		

> What did you use for your laundry soap using koh all coconut?



Yeah,all coconut.Added 1/4 cup borax,1/4 cup washing soda per pound paste ,& some sweet orange eo cos I didn't have 10x.  1/2cup per load


----------



## lovethyscent

gekko62 said:
			
		

> lovethyscent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you use for your laundry soap using koh all coconut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah,all coconut.Added 1/4 cup borax,1/4 cup washing soda per pound paste ,& some sweet orange eo cos I didn't have 10x.  1/2cup per load
Click to expand...


Awesome I'll have to try that next  Thanks!


----------



## Guest

donniej said:
			
		

> You made me do it Kitn... I just ordered Soapmakers Companion
> 
> For anyone else thinking about getting it, it was $16.88 including 3 day shipping from Amazon.



There ya go , it is a good reference book for sure ..


----------



## Guest

I am trying an experiment with some of the paste . It takes quite awhile to get the paste and water mixed together on the stove so , I took 1 cup of paste and added some water to see if it will thin without the heat and it is .I just give it a stir now and then .
Kitn


----------



## cdwinsby

Kitn said:
			
		

> donniej said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made me do it Kitn... I just ordered Soapmakers Companion
> 
> For anyone else thinking about getting it, it was $16.88 including 3 day shipping from Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There ya go , it is a good reference book for sure ..
Click to expand...


Yup!!! That's the one that started my obsession with soap!


----------



## lovetosoap

http://www.colebrothers.com/soap/liquid.html

I made liquid soap number 1. Its a pretty good recipe.


----------



## donniej

Another great find, lovetosoap.  Thank you.


----------



## lidia

*potassium liquid soap - cold method?*

I'm searching and reading and can't find a recipe for a potassium hydroxide liquid soap that's made using cold method.  The links quoted don't work any more...  The liquid laundry soap that seemed so promising (http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=4479&page=15), turned out to be a sodium based soap...  Are there any potassium cold process recipes?

Thanks
Lidia


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

lidia said:


> I'm searching and reading and can't find a recipe for a potassium hydroxide liquid soap that's made using cold method. The links quoted don't work any more... The liquid laundry soap that seemed so promising (http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=4479&page=15), turned out to be a sodium based soap... Are there any potassium cold process recipes?
> 
> Thanks
> Lidia


 
Welcome!

I think your best bet would be making a post in the Liquid Soap section - there are some amazing soapers there when it comes to LS.  Many are also here in the CP section, but you'll get a much more comprehensive answer there.


----------



## Susie

lidia said:


> I'm searching and reading and can't find a recipe for a potassium hydroxide liquid soap that's made using cold method.  The links quoted don't work any more...  The liquid laundry soap that seemed so promising (http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=4479&page=15), turned out to be a sodium based soap...  Are there any potassium cold process recipes?
> 
> Thanks
> Lidia



What kind of liquid soap are you trying to make?  Hand washing soap, dish washing soap, laundry soap...?  The recipes will vary.  There are many different recipes that can be made using CP, just the method really varies.

I am going to post my CP laundry soap recipe over in the liquid soap section just to get you started.  I am more than willing to give you my other recipes also(I don't sell my soap, so I am not worried about competition.), but you need to tell me what you need.  Also, my recipes are not the only ones that will work with CP.  Other's recipes will work fine, also, and there are many already in the Liquid and Cream Soap forum, it is just that they are spread out among many threads, so they are difficult to locate.


----------



## new12soap

lidia, I agree, you may want to post your question over in the liquid soap section rather than replying to a thread that is 5 years old.

Hope you find your answers!


----------



## Susie

I posted a tutorial on CP liquid soap making:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=49852


----------



## lidia

*Thank you!*

Thank you all for responses.  I was simply using forum's search looking for potassium liquid soap recipes, didn't come across the LS forum...  I'm following the links and already found the first recipe!   

So glad to see it's possible.  No cooking for me!

Btw, I'm mostly interested in LS for laundry.

Lidia


----------



## lidia

Susie said:


> I posted a tutorial on CP liquid soap making:
> 
> http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=49852



Wow, thank you so much!  This is quite a detailed tutorial.  :grin:

lidia


----------



## Susie

I was laughing with a friend that it took WAY longer to type the tutorial than it did to make the soap.


----------



## DeeAnna

Having written some longer articles to post on SMF, I totally get that, Susie. I come up for air after putting the finishing touches on a post and see that 2-3 hours have passed. Def more than enough time to make a batch of LS AND clean up AND play around with a bit of the paste AND coax my patient husband to enter my soapmaking lair (aka kitchen) to admire. 

Thank you so much for sharing your tutorial with us!


----------

